# Limit 17 Jewels Incabloc Watch



## Falcon1991 (Sep 2, 2013)

After the good response I got in the Russian Sekonda thread, I thought I'd try this one for some info.

This belonged to my Granddad. It is running, and seems to keep good time for a couple of days when fully wound.

It appears that the only way to set the date is to turn the dial through as many 24 hour cycles as you need for the correct day. Is this right or am I missing something here?

How old is it? Is there any collector interest? Is it worth anything? (just out of curiosity, as looking at ebay listings seems to indicate not).

Sorry for the poor quality photo, I took it on my phone.










The dial text reads:

LIMIT OF SWITZERLAND

17 JEWELS INCABLOC

T SWISS MADE T

According to a google search, "Incabloc" is a shock protection mechanism.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

limits dont tend to be worth much im afraid, they still 'make' watches nowadays but use chinese movements, this sort of age one should be using a swiss movement of good quality


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Some crowns have more than one click position, first click to adjust the date and the second click position to adjust the time.

The Watch you have will have only one click position to adjust the time and date, so yes you have to take it through a full 24 hour period to advance the date.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum :welcome:

Well to adjust the date you just need to activate the date mechanism, so advance the time to beyond midnight and allow the date to flick over, then wind the time back to 8pm, then wind forward again to midnight and it will flick over again :yes:


----------



## Falcon1991 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies

I thought that you shouldn't ever wind a mechanical clock or watch backwards as it would damage the movement.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Falcon1991 said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> I thought that you shouldn't ever wind a mechanical clock or watch backwards as it would damage the movement.


No damage will occur, I would be surprised if the quick date change method suggested would work but worth a try.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Limit has an interesting past. In the late 19th century the Hirst Brothers set up in business in Oldham, then a textile boom town, retailing jewellery, optical instruments and time pieces. In 1912 they registered the trade name 'Limit'. The company did not manufacture movements, using Revue Thommen movements and standard cases.

As well as retailing watches under their own trade name they supplied wholesale to the trade. Pocket watches were designated as Limit, Limit No.2, Limit No.2N.

Not quite sure how much assembling was done in Oldham but the company seems to have had a workforce of about 100.

The company was bought by Time Products in 1963 but continued at the Oldham site until 2002. Time Products switched from mechanical to quartz movements sourced in Asia. I do have a Limit International with a Unitas mechanical movement but can't find any information to pin down date of manufacture.

Ivan Hirst, a member of the founding family, has an interesting role in reviving VW in the aftermath of WWII.

I have a couple of Limit pocket watches and am impressed by their accuracy.

Julian (L)


----------



## Falcon1991 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

Can anyone say how old this particular watch is?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

By the look of it I would say late sixties, its a nice Watch you should be pleased with it.


----------



## jackinbox99 (Aug 21, 2013)

This looks very similar to an Onsa Swiss watch my dad has, so I suspect this will be from around the same sort of time which is late 1950`s, possibly early 60`s.


----------

